
Ask HN: Linux laptop on a budget? - jason_slack
I need a Linux laptop on a budget. Doesn&#x27;t need to be fancy. Perhaps supporting 8gb RAM (or more) and the ability to put in an SSD. Working Wifi and Ethernet and sleep (close the lid and wake it again later). I am doing platform agnostic c++ development. I can&#x27;t afford another Macbook Pro.<p>I have a Thinkpad X240, 8gb RAM and a 256 SSD. However Debian and Ubuntu fail to recognize the trackpad, Wifi, sleep, etc properly. Try as I might.<p>Any recommendations?
======
thinkxl
I use a Thinkpad X220 too.

There's an entire community around getting your Thinkpad the way you want.

One time I had to replace the wireless card and instead of going to a
technician or Best Buy I asked in the IRC channel (##ibmthinkpad on Freenode);
the people in there gave me instructions and the exact Amazon links for what I
needed. It saved me time and money.

\-
[http://x220.mcdonnelltech.com/ubuntu/](http://x220.mcdonnelltech.com/ubuntu/)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/4lwc01/challenge_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/4lwc01/challenge_okay_ive_now_got_an_x220_and_want_to/)

Edit: added some links and IRC channel.

------
nkkollaw
After spending EUR 1,800 on my 10th and last Apple laptop--the new MacBook Pro
which after much frustration I sold for EUR 1,000--I bought the Cube Thinker.

Horrible keyboard, but 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD.

Most importantly AMAZING hidpi/retina touchscreen. Same exact screen as the
Surface Book: 3000x2000 (almost 4k), 3:2 so that you get 25% more vertical
space.

Ubuntu works great with 4.16 kernel (coming out soon, RC2 works perfectly).
Even the touchscreen works.

$500 on GearBest.

~~~
stealthcat
How horrible is horrible

~~~
nkkollaw
Yes but the MacBook Pro was horribler.

~~~
nkkollaw
(sorry, I read "horrible is horrible").

I use it daily to program, so it's not unusable. It's definitely its worse
feature, though.

Keys feel bad, and sometimes get stuck and don't immediately respond
(specially frustrating with the shift key). I've seen some reviews where they
literally came off from the heat caused by the CPU.

I got used to it and now I don't even notice it and mine didn't come off, but
at the beginning it was very annoying. I just wish they put a better keyboard
since the rest of the hardware is so awesome for the price...

------
infiniteseeker
I am typing this on a Lenovo X220. This laptop has an i5 with 8G of RAM (going
to add 8G more to get to 16) and a 250G SSD (it came with 4G of RAM and a 250G
hd but I replaced the 4G stick with an 8G DDR3 stick and the hd with ssd). It
is almost as good as anything on the market out there - barring retina
display. I would suggest this without hesitation.

~~~
jason_slack
What distro are you using? Did it work out of the box or did you have to tweak
conf files to get it working?

~~~
infiniteseeker
Ubuntu, but I have tried Tumbleweed, Arch and OpenBSD on these laptops and no
issues whatsoever. Works OOTB for Ubuntu. For OpenbSD, I had to dl the "non-
free" firmware for Wifi but em0 (ethernet) works out of the box

~~~
jason_slack
I tried 16.04.3 and it failed and after I did get it to install nothing
worked.

I then tried 17.10.1 and it worked! All the hardware works even the backlit
keyboard!

Thank you so much for letting me know you had success!

------
tmaly
I can't say much about thinkpads as the last one I owned I ran linux/bds on
but it was in 1999.

If you want to go $200 or less in some cases get a cheap chrome book that
allows you upgrade the SSD size. Then you can create a dual boot with your
version of linux.

~~~
jason_slack
I had thought about this route. My issue is there are _so_ many chromebooks to
choose from. If you have thoughts on a decent one I'd be happy to listen :-)

~~~
tmaly
some of the Acer chromebooks have the option to upgrade the RAM or SSD. I
would consider one of these, but you will have to search if the one you are
interested has this feature.

------
slipwalker
my 2cents is look for a Dell. I have been using a FullHD Dell XPS lx502 for
over 4 years now as my main system, and both Slackware or Ubuntu ( to stay
compatible with my bank... ) ran fine. Easy to upgrade, replaced RAM to 16Gb,
HD to SSD and wifi miniboard to 802.11ac over the years, and still running
strong, although optimus video is a _real_ pain and lately the loudspeakers
are getting funny...

------
sicelo
It seems to me you already have a good laptop. What version of Debian/Ubuntu
are you using? kernel?

~~~
jason_slack
Debian 9 or Ubuntu 16.04.03

------
Zelmor
T420 with Debian 9, everything works out of the box.

------
kanishkdudeja
XPS 13 9360. I use it and it works flawlessly.

